# Norm Abram's favorite finish for Cherry



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

I saw a New Yankee Workshop episode about a month ago where he made something out of cherry and he did a beautiful finish on it. I think that this is it but i just wanted to check and see if anyone could recall it:

amber shellac

dark mahogany stain

poly

Just wanted to see it anyone could recall this finish so i can make sure that i have the right one (if i even do). I want to build something out of cherry and i want it to be darker to match the woodwork in my room. i chose cherry because that is the only hardwood at my lumber yard besides mahogany which is too expensive, maple which won't stain well, poplar … no, or oak and i don't want to go on a pore filling expedition right now. so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

He made a large mahogany table and used (I think) the finishes you are talking about….was it the table? I have most of the shows recorded on my DVR and could review it for you. Let me know. (When I saw this show I knew I couldn't even afford the wood to make such a table let alone follow the instructions…and this show is for the average guy? he must have used thousands of dollars in mahogany…thousands.)


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This isn't necessarily the only finishing process that Norm has used on cherry but here is one sequence:

- apply an amber stain, dry
- wipe on thin coat of sealer, dry
- knock down with 3/0 steel wool
- apply glaze: brown mahogany pigment in dispersion oil
wipe off excess with fresh rag going along the grain
dry overnight
- knock down again with 4/0 steel wool
- apply several coats of wipe on satin polyurethane, drying between each coat

This is an attempt to mimic aged cherry.

Another recommended process that Norm has used on his show is simply putting on Danish oil and letting the cherry age naturally.

I generally wipe on Danish oil, let it cure and top coat with poly. If I want to add an amber coloring to the cherry I will put on a 2 lb cut of amber shellac before adding the topcoat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey barry i think that i was a table now that you mentioned it. i thought that it was cherry but it might have been mahogany though.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks to you too Scott. i think that i will go with that finish. we have cherry cabinets in my kitchen and they aren't that old but i really like that look of them and a little browner from aging (what the finish should do) will be perfect for me. thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Dennis,

Scott has it nailed. I recently watched the episode on a corner chair and this is what he used:

- Light brown stain, let it dry

- Coat of shellac, dry, knock down with steel wool

- Brown Mahognay gel Stain, wipe off to blend, dry

- Several coats of Poly

Lew


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

You can darken/age cherry in the sun and just use clear finish on it. Link to info: http://www.woodworking-magazine.com/blog/Tanning+Beds+The+Final+Frontier+For+Finishing+Cherry.aspxk YOU'll PROBABLY HAVE TO CUT AND PASTE THE LINK or just go to http://www.woodworking-magazine.com/ and look it up under the finishing blog.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

*Great post and great info guy's!*

Especially since finishing is not one of my strong skills. This will be marked as one of my favorites.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I work with cherry all the time. The easiest way to "age" it and get the darker reds and browns is just to leave it out in the good old sunshile until it gets to the color you want. Just make sure you turn it every so often so it gets an even tan. I've always heard that 8 hours of direct sunlight is about 1 years age.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for the advice everyone. I think that the best way to age it would be to leave it out in the sun. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

good luck.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

I've often used 2 parts boiled linseed oil to 1 part turpentine, wiping a couple of coats on, then adding the clear coat of your choice: a high quality (Epiphanies) spar varnish or poly. I have a shaker end table finished in this manner a couple of years ago (I'll post photos after I borrow a digital camera) and it has darkened very nicely. The sun will, in fact, do the job better than any stain can, because the grain and any flaming looks much deeper. On the other hand, if you leave a little sapwood in there (as I did because I was stingy with my expensive wood) it can rather scream at you. Word to the wise.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm building kitchen cabinets as my first woodworking project, and am not sure how to finish the cherry face frames and doors. Anyone have recommendations?

Paul


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

My favorite Cherry finish.

First use a mix of 50% Zinners Sealcoat with 50% Denatured Acohol ( this will stop the bloching assoiciated with cherry ). Sand after dry with 320 grit ( hand sand preferred )
Then apply General Finishes Black Cherry. I know some don't like to stain cherry, but this stain gives a near instant aged look and is it easy to control the color.
Then apply the topcoat of your choice.
I have also seen Norm use a poly stain mix on Cherry. ( the Martha Washington Candle Table )


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

For aging cherry you can slap on some potassium dichromate - boom - instant age.


----------

